# BM Waterborne Satin Impervo



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

I did about 500 linear feet with this product on a recent interior re-paint. This product was beautiful to work with!!! I'm not a fan of oil if I don't have to be  Great coverage, excellent leveling and of course easy clean up. It does flow off the brush very easy - keep that towel nearby. I will definitely go back to this product!

Thanks, again, Benjamin Moore!


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Satin Impervo does level well. And it is very true about the 'flinginess' of it. Haha
However, once Aura satin was introduced I have pretty much stopped using the Impervo. Have you tried the Aura satin yet?


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Huge fan of wb impervo. Would like to try Aura satin but is it worth the extra 20 bucks a gallon?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bighead said:


> Huge fan of wb impervo. Would like to try Aura satin but is it worth the extra 20 bucks a gallon?


$20 a gallon more? Where You at man? Should be like $6 gallon more +/-


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Bighead said:


> Huge fan of wb impervo. Would like to try Aura satin but is it worth the extra 20 bucks a gallon?


Well worth the price difference in my opinion. But 20 bucks seems off to me too.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Also, Aura is a much thicker feeling paint and brushes nothing like satin impervo. Personally, I love working with Aura, but it is indeed different.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah huge fan of it - whats not to like


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> yeah huge fan of it - whats not to like


Two things I don't like:

1. How thin it feels

2. How flingy it is. Which is a product of it beeing thin.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Ranger72 said:


> Two things I don't like:
> 
> 1. How thin it feels
> 
> 2. How flingy it is. Which is a product of it beeing thin.


It that happening only with a certain brush or any brush? Personally I like the thinner products as long as they perform good.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have used it and do not really like it. I think it is too thin/runny especially when brushing out 6 panel doors. If I apply it heavy enough to cover in 2 coats I get runs if not it takes 3 coats. It may just be me but I still use the impervo oil a lot. I'm planning on trying the pro classic acrylic alkyd in the near future to see how I like that.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I wish they had aura in my area so I could try it but I'm not going to drive to get it.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I wish we still had the Bm waterborne Satin Impervo in my area, been a few years now since they pulled it for not being in regulations here in California.

Pat


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

jacob33 said:


> I have used it and do not really like it. I think it is too thin/runny especially when brushing out 6 panel doors. If I apply it heavy enough to cover in 2 coats I get runs if not it takes 3 coats. It may just be me but I still use the impervo oil a lot. I'm planning on trying the pro classic acrylic alkyd in the near future to see how I like that.


Try the new Advance waterborne alkyd from BM :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

jacob33 said:


> I wish they had aura in my area so I could try it but I'm not going to drive to get it.


I'll send ya some :thumbsup:


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Haven't tried the Aura Satin yet. Will get on that in the very near future!


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> $20 a gallon more? Where You at man? Should be like $6 gallon more +/-


WB Pervo runs $35, anything Aura is about $55


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bighead said:


> WB Pervo runs $35, anything Aura is about $55


That's a great price on WB impervo. My impervo price is $42 and Aura interior $48


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> $20 a gallon more? Where You at man? Should be like $6 gallon more +/-


Last I checked its close to $55 gal, which is about $20 more than impervo WB for me as well. Your impervo is high it seems.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Last I checked its close to $55 gal, which is about $20 more than impervo WB for me as well. Your impervo is high it seems.


I dont think my price is high on Impervo WB. I think his price is very low.

My Impervo price is higher but my Aura price is lower. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Straight- NC's prices are pretty close to what I pay also.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> I dont think my price is high on Impervo WB. I think his price is very low.
> 
> My Impervo price is higher but my Aura price is lower. :thumbsup:


 Well I get around that price at two different stores. I agree your Aura prices are cheaper thou. :thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Well I get around that price at two different stores. I agree your Aura prices are cheaper thou. :thumbsup:


That's a great price, I can tell you for sure you aren't getting ripped off at all.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have always thought WB Impervo sucked and still sucks.

We have been using the new Advance oil line from BM this summer with great results. VOC compliant 36$ a gallon I believe levels like oil drys in about 4-6 hrs


----------

